# أأقول خانت؟



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

هناك قصيدة لكامل الشناوي وهي لا تكذبي

يقول فيها

ماذا أقول لأدمع سفحتها أشواقي إليك
ماذا أقول لأضلع مزقتها خوفاً عليك
أأقول هانت ؟ أأقول خانت ؟
أأقولها ؟ لو قلتها أشفي غليلي ياويلتي لن أقول أنا فقولي


هو يقول

أأقول للأدمع والأضلع هانت ؟
أأقول للأدمع والأضلع خانت ؟

ما معنى خانت هنا ؟


----------



## barkoosh

أظن أن المقصود ببساطة: أأقول لأدمعي وأضلعي أن الفتاة خانت حبنا؟


----------



## A doctor

شكرا لك اخي ، ممنون لك


----------

